# MUDTECHinc Open House Ride Pics!



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I didn't get as many pics as I would have liked, I forgot to take my camera out on the trails. The wood fired pizza oven was a big hit!! We had a great time. Out on the trails we had 30 machines. Hope to see some you ya'll at the next one, maybe this fall. 

Pics!!


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Renegade jump was a bit crazy!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Those are some NICE pits....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats awsome! especially the jump! :rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

nice vids!


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks! The pit turned out great. It has been raining like a banshee for the past week. We plugged the overflow pipe so it is almost shoulder deep in the back corner lol.


----------

